# marksman laserhawk stealth



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a marksman laswerhawk stealth. It's been discontinued. Anyone know why?

It shoots pretty good.

Now I also have a WRP.

I prefer the WRP, even though I shoot tubular bands with it.

I can just go buy any tubular bands off the shelf at any big box supercenter. They seem to last a long time and are a good value for the plinking that I do.

I have shot some flat bands, for example the flat bands that came with the WRP. They broke on the third day of shooting. That's why I use tubes.

I know probably 90 percent of the serious shooters use the flat bands, but cutting and tying your own seems tedious and expensive.

Tex said Texas Charlie used tubes, but also said he understood that they were inferior.

They seem fine for what I do.

What would a Marksman laserhawk stealth be worth if I decided to part with it?

Wendell


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like tubes and flat bands. All I do is plink and target shoot. Both tubes and bands work extremely well. Cutting and making your own flat bands is actually less expensive than buying tube setups. If I was shooting competitively tomorrow I am not sure if I would shoot with flat bands or tubes. I like them both equally.

As far as why it was discontinued.... I am not sure. How do you attach tubes to a WRP?


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Recruve Master,

Just take out the cam, put the end of your tube in there, and put the cam back in. That's how you shoot tubes in the Wrist Rocket Pro.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought that they would be too thick. If you really like tubes. Buy a trumark or one of AJ's slingshots.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> I thought that they would be too thick. If you really like tubes. Buy a trumark or one of AJ's slingshots.


The cam has two ends, one for tubes and one for flats. You will notice that one end of the cam is thinner than the other. That is the end for the tubes. Of course you have to use your head and don't put too heavy or too light of bands in either end. If you happen to break the fork tip, Saunders does *sell* replacement parts. -- Tex


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That is exactly right, Mr. Bill Herriman.

Thank you for all your work in promoting slinshots and getting Saunders to make the WRP, even though I use tubes instead of bands, as you suggest are superior.

However, laying all joking aside, the WRP is my favorite and I will trade the Laserhawk Stealth for a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro, if you need one for your collection.

Wendell


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I thought that they would be too thick. If you really like tubes. Buy a trumark or one of AJ's slingshots.


The cam has two ends, one for tubes and one for flats. You will notice that one end of the cam is thinner than the other. That is the end for the tubes. Of course you have to use your head and don't put too heavy or too light of bands in either end. If you happen to break the fork tip, Saunders does *sell* replacement parts. -- Tex
[/quote]

Wow that is good to know. On the back of the saunders package it warns never to use tubes.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

wd40 said:


> I have shot some flat bands, for example the flat bands that came with the WRP. They broke on the third day of shooting. That's why I use tubes.


I wonder if you got a bad set of bands. I have yet to have a set of Saunders bands snap.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I have shot some flat bands, for example the flat bands that came with the WRP. They broke on the third day of shooting. That's why I use tubes.


I wonder if you got a bad set of bands. I have yet to have a set of Saunders bands snap.
[/quote]

I have never snapped saunders bands. They just dont break. The pouch does break. But it takes a while.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

you are right. it wasn't the band that snapped. the pouch is what broke. I didn't make myself clear earlier.

the bands will either tear at the plastic pouch attachment, or the plast pouch attachment itself will break at the bands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of the Marksman Stealth for reference. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI WD,

that Laserhawk Stealth is a good slingshot. To get it "Up to Snuff" do a few things:

Put a new set of Trumark RRT's on her

Build up the Wrist Pad a little with some foam rubber so you're bands are shooting level with the rollers
and not rubbing or hitting that hump on the frame.

Put a VERY LITTLE WD40 ( No pun! ) on the roller shafts

I did these things and she shoots quite well-and fast. Flatband


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Flatband,

Thanks for the advice, but that Marksman Laserhawk Stealth now resides in Tex Shooter's collection.

He and I traded some slingshots a few months back, and he made a Flatband ( No pun!) shooter out of me!!!

WD40


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The tubler bands flaten and twist when you shoot them on the stealth. Mine is just for my collection! -- Tex-Shooter


----------

